# Porting artifical intelligence (AI) code to FreeBSD



## PacketMan (Oct 27, 2017)

Silly question I know, and might even reveal just how much I still don't know, but here goes.  Is there any effort to port some of the AI code over to FreeBSD? Are there any AI developers that are friendly and see the value in using FreeBSD OS to run AI code?  Or am I off the rails completely, maybe AI code has its own OS, or is its own OS and doesn't use any 'common base' OS.

I would think if we are going to use AI in a heavy duty way, then it needs a heavy duty OS to keep it 'alive  and well'.

...or perhaps I should go back fishing?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 27, 2017)

Ask yourself this, how would an OS benefit from AI?

There may be some ports that use AI, some specific scientific research software. But I really don't see the point of adding AI to an OS.


----------



## PacketMan (Oct 27, 2017)

So AI is not an overlay on top of some sort of OS?  I always assumed that since the job of an OS is to essentially convert 'human instructions' into 'cpu instructions' that even AI (as advanced as it is) would still need an OS.  So I don't see it as a case of the OS benefiting from 'serving' AI, but rather a case of AI needing an OS to run; thus my asking if some day we could expect to see AI machine with FreeBSD for its soul.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 27, 2017)

They're just applications with a specific purpose. We have about 25000+ applications in the ports tree, most of them haven't been written specifically for FreeBSD. If there's some open source AI code it's probably possible to port it.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 27, 2017)

Did some digging for you:
graphics/caffe
science/py-tensorflow
misc/opencyc
graphics/opencv

I'm sure there's more, just search for "machine learning".


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 28, 2017)

Elon Musk is connected with OpenAI and it just just won a big contest against human video gamers using the Microsoft Azure cloud computing platform to do it. 

OpenAI Wins Dota 2 Tournament using Microsoft Azure

Watson is made up of ten racks of IBM POWER 750 servers running Linux, and has 15Terabytes of RAM; 2,880 3.55GHz POWER7 processor cores and operates at 80 Teraflops.

http://www.zdnet.com/article/i-for-one-welcome-our-linux-penguin-jeopardy-overlords/


----------



## ralphbsz (Oct 28, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> Watson is made up of ten racks of IBM POWER 750 servers running Linux, and has 15Terabytes of RAM; 2,880 3.55GHz POWER7 processor cores and operates at 80 Teraflops.


That is ancient news: This was the incarnation of Watson in 2011, which played the "jeopardy" game show.  That hardware is by now quite obsolete; I'm not even sure new systems would be orderable any longer.  Note that they are using Power7 processor chips; today's shipping system are on Power8, and Power9 just started going out.

Today's "Watson" brand name has only a spiritual connection to the system that played "jeopardy"; the code base used in the various "Watson" software products has little to do with the television game show.


----------

